# Wings:  Back Down the Heat



## inchrisin (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm definitely gearing up for the Super Bowl.

I need to back down the heat on some traditional buffalo wings.  I've been looking at some recipes, but there seems to be very little difference between hot and mild.  Should I just add more butter and vinegar to thin a recipe out?

It looks like most recipes are about equal parts Franks Red Hot and butter.  Add garlic, chili powder, wish sauce, if desired.

Thoughts?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 1, 2016)

Makes sense to me.

I have been baking my wings and using a dry coating instead of the traditional Buffalo method, not quite as messy to eat.  This recipe gives a basic starting point but you should really customize the ingredients to suit yourself.  I add a tablespoon of baking powder to the mixture, to help crisp up the skin.  I coat the chicken by shaking the pieces in a bag with the spice mixture and then refrigerate the chicken for a few hours before baking.  All the work is done ahead of time and the cleanup is minimal.

Spicy Dry Rub Hot Wings - Baked | Low Carb Yum

I would also upgrade the chicken from wings to the small drumsticks, go big or go home!!! 

Good luck!


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 1, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Makes sense to me.
> 
> I have been baking my wings and using a dry coating instead of the traditional Buffalo method, not quite as messy to eat.  This recipe gives a basic starting point but you should really customize the ingredients to suit yourself.  I add a tablespoon of baking powder to the mixture, to help crisp up the skin.  I coat the chicken by shaking the pieces in a bag with the spice mixture and then refrigerate the chicken for a few hours before baking.  All the work is done ahead of time and the cleanup is minimal.
> 
> ...



Don't "upgrade" for me.  I very much prefer the smaller section with 2 bones over the drumette.  I wish I could buy packages of just that as both my wife and I fight over who gets those pieces.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 1, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Don't "upgrade" for me.  I very much prefer the smaller section with 2 bones over the drumette.  I wish I could buy packages of just that as both my wife and I fight over who gets those pieces.



I thought I was the only one! I even like the piece from the turkey.  For some reason that wing section is the best!

OP. Just add less Franks to the sauce/melted butter.  Add some honey if you want to cool it off and make it a bit sweeter.
I love hot wings and mine are not to hot.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 1, 2016)

This time for the SB I'm doing wings with no heat and just have like 4 different sauces in varying degrees of hotness/spicyness for tossing or dipping on the side.   Not all my family and friends can handle heat, even mild heat.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 1, 2016)

I am well acquainted with making things mild, hot, and super hot.  Here's a recipe that works very well on fried chicken.  If you add just a little cayenne pepper to the recipe, you will get a great flavored coating, with a little heat.  Use your favorite wing parts instead of chicken thighs.  

*Baked Bulldog, Oven-Fried Chicken*
I call this one bulldog chicken because the memory of its flavor will stay with you like a bulldog on a bull.

  Preheat the oven to 375' F.
  In a bowl, combine the following with a wire whisk.
  1 cup all-purpose flour
  3 tsp. kosher salt
  1 tsp. granulated garlic powder
  1/4 tsp. powdered ginger
  1tsp. marjoram
  1/2 tsp. rubbed sage
  1/2 tsp. ground thyme
  1tsp. black pepper
  1/2 tsp. tumeric
  1/2 tsp. red pepper
  1/4 tsp. Chinese 5-spice powder
  1/4 tsp. celery seed
  1/2 tsp. granulated onion powder

  In a plastic shaker bag, make an egg-wash from 2 large egg whisked with 1/2 cup water.

  Preheat deep fryer.  Turn heat to medium flame.

  Skin the chicken thighs and dredge in seasoned flour.  Dip in the egg-wash, and then again in the seasoned flour.  Shake excess coating from the chicken and place in hot oil.  Don't crowd the pan.  Fry on each side for 6 minutes.  Remove the chicken to a foil-lined pan and place into the oven.  Bake for 20 minutes.  Serve immediately.

  This should be enough for 12 chicken thighs.  Double as required.


Don't forget to increase the red pepper just a bit.  Ad another 1/4 tsp, then take a pinch of the seasoned flour and make a little ball by dipping it into the egg wash.  Fry it and taste it.  Correct the seasoning to your desired amount of pepper heat.  Hope this is useful for you.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## inchrisin (Feb 2, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Makes sense to me.
> 
> I have been baking my wings and using a dry coating instead of the traditional Buffalo method, not quite as messy to eat.  This recipe gives a basic starting point but you should really customize the ingredients to suit yourself.  I add a tablespoon of baking powder to the mixture, to help crisp up the skin.  I coat the chicken by shaking the pieces in a bag with the spice mixture and then refrigerate the chicken for a few hours before baking.  All the work is done ahead of time and the cleanup is minimal.
> 
> ...



I do the same thing with baking powder.  They get spun in sauce afterwards.


----------



## inchrisin (Feb 2, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Don't "upgrade" for me.  I very much prefer the smaller section with 2 bones over the drumette.  I wish I could buy packages of just that as both my wife and I fight over who gets those pieces.



We call them flats in the biz.


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 2, 2016)

inchrisin said:


> We call them flats in the biz.



I've started cooking wings without cutting them apart so that everyone gets an equal shot at their favorite wing sections.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 2, 2016)

I love the flats too and since TB likes the drumettes, we get along fine! 

Chief, your wings sound mighty tasty!

I have developed a recipe that we love. I make it with all-purpose gluten free flour, but regular flour is fine too.

2 tbsp hot sauce
2 tbsp vegetable oil 
1 tsp each salt and pepper

coat 2 lbs of wings with this mixture and marinate covered, overnight in the fridge or on the counter for a half hour or so.

dredge in 1 cup flour (I actually just pour the flour over them in the bowl and mix them up by hand. It works great with GF flour)

Lay wings on an oiled cookie sheet and spray (recommended) or drizzle with oil. Bake at 375 for 10 minutes, turn over, and bake for another 10 - 15 minutes or until done.

These wings are not too hot and really crispy good.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 2, 2016)

I love the flats and crispy wing tips.  

I picked up more wings this morning at the 'sale' price of $2.24/lb.    I've got just over 10 lbs worth to grill for this Sunday.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 2, 2016)

LPBeier said:


> I love the flats too and since TB likes the drumettes, we get along fine!
> 
> Chief, your wings sound mighty tasty!
> 
> ...



LP, your recipe reminds me of one of my own - Smoldering Chicken.  It's spicier though, and is cooked on the grill with no breading or dredging in flour.  It too uses a marinade to produce its flavor, but in meaty chicken thighs.

Your recipe sounds great to me.  DW coudln't eat them though with her sensitivity to spicy-hot foods.  I could use a different marinade for her, and yours for mine.  Sounds like a plan.  Thanks for sharing.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 2, 2016)

I have a jar of Buffalo Wing Sauce Seasoning from Savory Spice Shop that I use for roasted hot wings.  

I just toss in light olive oil and the seasoning, then roast on a sheet pan in the oven at 375° F for about 45 minutes.  Easy and not as messy as normally sauced wings.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Feb 4, 2016)

I can't stand hot wings unless they are double-deep-fried.  DOUBLE.  You fry them once, remove, then fry again.  I'm not sure of the exact sequence.  I would REALLY appreciate it if anyone here knows exactly how to do them that way and would be willing to share the knowledge.
.
That and potato skins.  The only way I know to make them at home is to roast them, and they're nowhere near as good as if you deep fry them and then fill and finish in the oven.  Again - I don't know exactly how that is best done.  So 'Skins Instructions would also be muchly appreciated.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 4, 2016)

Will this help you, *KB*? *The secret to great buffalo wings*

Let us know how it turns out, if you try it. Samples to all of us here would be nice, too, but that is a lot of mailing!


----------



## CraigC (Feb 6, 2016)

Total alternative to spicy hot wings.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/pier-66-wings-82643.html


----------



## Addie (Feb 6, 2016)

Kitchen Barbarian said:


> I can't stand hot wings unless they are double-deep-fried.  DOUBLE.  You fry them once, remove, then fry again.  I'm not sure of the exact sequence.  I would REALLY appreciate it if anyone here knows exactly how to do them that way and would be willing to share the knowledge.
> .
> That and potato skins.  The only way I know to make them at home is to roast them, and they're nowhere near as good as if you deep fry them and then fill and finish in the oven.  Again - I don't know exactly how that is best done.  So 'Skins Instructions would also be muchly appreciated.



Here is the answer to both your questions. 

Potato Skins | The Pioneer Woman 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDa0GL9AZE8

You can find any recipe on line if you just Google it.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 6, 2016)

Kitchen Barbarian said:


> That and potato skins.  The only way I know to make them at home is to roast them, and they're nowhere near as good as if you deep fry them and then fill and finish in the oven.  Again - I don't know exactly how that is best done.  So 'Skins Instructions would also be muchly appreciated.



We "bake" the potatoes in the microwave. When they are cool enough to handle, we cut them in half, scoop out the flesh, leaving about 1/8" in the skin. The flesh can be riced and used for potato pancakes or gnocchi etc. The skins are deep fried in vegi oil until crispy and removed to drain, skin side up on paper towels. They get stuffed with what ever mixture you want. The stuffing has to include cheese! They go back into a 350F oven until the cheese is nice and bubbly. You can also use the first two steps and turn them into twice baked, using the scooped flesh.


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 6, 2016)

To cut down on the "heat", add BBQ sauce to tone it down and give it a little sweet taste.


----------

